# asistraveler



## aisatraveler (Jun 24, 2009)

For: Bandit18

I understand what you're saying. The reason Farangs have to pay more at Golf courses, Zoos, Parks, etc.... is because we can afford more than the Thais.
Whether we can or not doesn't matter. My wife (Thai) paid 30 Baht to enter the amusement park, however I had to pay B100. I didn't mind because I knew it in advance.

Usually the golf courses don't charge more to Farangs. Some do ! Just grin and bear it. That's life in many low economy countries.

We in America have a saying:
If you can't stand the heat get out of the kitchen.

Think about all the very nice things Thailand offers. Also, if you ever buy or rent a house don't go with your lady. Let her take care of it.

USA Expat waiting for Resident status.

Good luck Bandit18


----------



## blue eyes (Aug 17, 2009)

You are waiting for residence in Thailand?How long have you lived here?Has it been a problem to apply?Just a few questions about it.


----------

